# Original Color or Something Else



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Restoring a 1965 (PHS) convertible GTO. What are your opinions on painting it a non-original color...it was Bluemist Slate/black/black. Do you think it would impact its resale value significantly?

Chips


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if it is numbers matching yes...Bluemist Slate is a very nice color on these cars.


----------



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for responding. No disagreement however while all components will be correct for the 1965 model year (engine, heads, tri-power, trans/shifter, posi-rear, etc.) they are not original to the car.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Sad but simple fact , in todays economy and with values what they are if you are paying for a complete body and paint job probably never get back what you put into it anyways so i would paint if a color you like unless you plan on selling it soon....:cheers. I found a color that matched my original Barrier Blue but had a very fine silver metallic in it to give it some kick.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Chips, 
I always lean toward bringing a Goat back as close to original as possible, but I also agree with Instig8tor. I'm currently restoring a 65 hardtop, that is Capri Gold. I'm going to repaint it that same color. 
Best of luck with your resto, post pics!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My standard response to questions of this sort: Who are you building the car for? If you're doing it for someone else, then original as possible is always safer in terms of resale. If you're building it for yourself to enjoy, then yours is the only opinion that matters. Do what you like and enjoy it.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BLACK !......:willy: :cheers


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

Black X2!


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

in my opinion i would paint in orig color for a true gto unless it was a realy bad combo :lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Original color will always bring more $$$. Blue Mist Slate is actually a cool original color. I repainted my '65 Hardtop Blue Charcoal in 1985 because I loved the color. Still do. I repainted my '67 ragtop Flambeau Burgundy in 1993 because I hated the Signet Gold, which was the original color. I haven't regretted it, but I did it for me, not for resale reasons. It's your car.....go with what you want.


----------

